
Show HN: Munt – The simplest way to accept cryptocurrencies - svenvdz
https://getmunt.com
======
svenvdz
Hey guys, I'm aware of the unfortunate name of the product. Munt actually
means coin in Dutch. So my apologies to people I have insulted.

I will change the name as soon as possible, if you have any feedback on how to
name it next, that would be appreciated.

~~~
evaneykelen
I've sent you an email to support@ with a name suggestion.

------
tnolet
I'm dutch with a pretty good grasp of english and never knew "munt" was slang
or offensive. You learn every day.

~~~
blunte
It's definitely not commonly known as a derogatory word in English - at least
not by the largest English speaking nation (US).

Very, very few Americans would even know any meaning for the word "munt". But
if they heard it spoken, especially if in the context of money or the herb
(mint), they would assume the speaker said "mint". Also, I don't think it's a
bit of a stretch to imagine that munt became mint in England a few hundred
years ago...

Some of the people here need to lighten up about names. Perhaps we can start
with the assumption that a word isn't being used negatively until it's
demonstrated otherwise.

------
maccard
That... is an unfortunate name. I would really encourage people to google a
word before choosing it as a product name.

~~~
LeonM
"munt" is the Dutch word for coin.

~~~
maccard
Unfortunately common things in one language often mean other things in another
language. The author is clearly trying to share this with the English speaking
world, (the site is English after all), so it stands to reason that you would
choose your words carefully in English.

~~~
disconnected
That is more difficult than it may appear.

Sometimes you need people that are pretty immersed in a culture to know about
these things and avoid shooting yourself in the foot.

Hyundai, for example, almost made the mistake of releasing a vehicle named
Kona in Portugal.

Kona is a pretty harmless word in most contexts, but "kona" reads exactly like
"cona" for a Portuguese speaker, and "cona" is slag for "vagina".

Oops.

They renamed it Kauai for the Portuguese market, IIRC.

~~~
maccard
In the general case, yes. But googling for Munt will tell you that it's not
really a suitable name for a product.

------
pjc50
So .. how does this actually work? Is it a direct wallet transfer or is it an
intermediary? How does it handle unconfirmed transactions? Which
cryptocurrencies is it valid for? Does it do refunds? Are there KYC/AML
requirements?

~~~
svenvdz
Hi there, Munt works as an intermediary, we send the funds to your account
when the transaction is confirmed. You can check if the transaction is
confirmed with our REST API and PHP library.

We currently support Bitcoin, Bitcoin Cash, Litecoin, Ethereum, Dash and
Ripple.

Right now we only refund payments that failed for example if the customer pays
too much or too little. We do plan to add the functionality to refund payments
manually.

Lastly there are no KYC/AML requirements to withdraw in cryptocurrencies.

~~~
evbots
Looks great! Might want to double check US regs. As I understand it,
businesses that accept crypto from person A and transmit it to person B are
considered "money transmitters" in the United States
[https://www.fincen.gov/resources/statutes-
regulations/guidan...](https://www.fincen.gov/resources/statutes-
regulations/guidance/application-fincens-regulations-persons-administering)

------
robotmay
Ignoring the name (which everyone else has commented on), this looks nice. I
like the colour scheme too; it reminds me of custard. The simplicity of the
dashboard is pretty refreshing and it looks well documented for a new product.

~~~
gaius
_it reminds me of custard_

It’s more caramel-coloured on my device, but I like both

------
runako
Congratulations on the launch!

Suggestion: Add credit-card processing. As a developer, I would benefit from
being able to implement a _single_ payment integration that let my customers
pay how they want to. Credit cards are the obvious biggie, but it would also
be huge to be able to e.g. receive European bank transfers as a US-based
business. My dream "OmniPay" would also handle PayPal, Venmo, etc. as well,
all with one integration.

Much as I'd like to try accepting cryptocurrencies, I'm definitely not going
to manage multiple payment processors to add support for what (I would
suppose) would be a tiny fraction of my business.

~~~
vincelt
Hey! Sorry for the shameless plug - I actually had the same problem so I built
a simple product around this, eliopay.com . It integrates with PayPal, Stripe
(CC) and cryptocurrencies (with Paybear). Still very new tho (haven't
officially launched).

I'd love to integrate with Munt in the future!

~~~
runako
Looks fascinating! I'll keep an eye out for your Show HN!

------
olodolo
Olodolo.com currently uses coinpayments.net for this. What benefits do you
offer over their implementation? I have actually been looking for a nicer
system to switch over to.

~~~
svenvdz
Hi there,

Munt is an easy to integrate and user friendly way to start accepting
cryptocurrencies in your website. Munt handles things like email receipts and
refunds if payments fail or if the customer has paid too much or too little.
Munt is also customizable (more options coming soon) to fully represent your
brand's look and feel. Have you tried our demo yet? Love to hear your thoughts
on it.

~~~
olodolo
Hi, I did try the demo. Based on it and your comment I see your product having
the following benefits: refunds, (much)nicer UI, more customizable, and faster
transactions (3 minutes? are you still accomplishing that when transfer times
are generally slower than that?).

However CoinPayments is cheaper (0.5% per transaction), and supports many more
coins and features. For example they can easily be set up to collect shipping
addresses for me so that I don't have to. They do send a variety of receipt
emails as well, but something nicer/customizable would be preferable. I could
accomplish all of this using the CoinPayments API rather than the prebuilt
buttons, but that would require a lot more work on my end.

I would be willing to move to something with a nicer, more customizable UI if
the cost/feature gap was closed. Good luck with this!

------
gaius
Terrible choice of name... it’s a common, and not very pleasant, slang term

Munted: uncontrollably drunk

Munter: extremely unattractive female

In the UK at least, possibly other English-speaking countries.

~~~
svenvdz
Besides the name, what do you think of the service?

~~~
escapologybb
To be honest, it looks like a great service and I think the name has probably
made me look on it with a more favourable eye as it doesn't seem to have been
a deliberate insult. But rather an unfortunate translation between languages,
there are only so many vowel sounds to go around after all.

I'm aware this is probably a niche opinion. But Hayhoe.

------
maxencecornet
Keep the name, people will remember you product

------
edent
Great idea! Some design feedback.

The contrast on the signup page is too low -
[https://getmunt.com/signup](https://getmunt.com/signup) \- I can't tell what
each field is supposed to be.

The white on yellow at the bottom of the sign up, and also on your chat pop-up
is also quite low.

~~~
svenvdz
Thanks, always room for improvement!

------
andrem
Great - it is good to see competition to GoURL. The Woocommerce integration in
particular is great to see. GoURL's woocommerce plugin is functional but the
experience is not the greatest.

Good luck with it - I will potentially switch one of my products over to this
on a trial basis.

~~~
andrem
I signed up for an account and have some feedback:

* The signup was very easy

* 2FA is missing, considering withdrawals will be made through the account if automatic withdrawals are not enabled, that is an absolute must have.

* Clicking on "Upgrade your Plan" takes me back to the logged out site even though I remain logged in

* I uploaded a logo and I am not sure what it is used for, it's not displayed anywhere.

* I signed up in particular because I saw Woocommerce on the front page. Post login there is no mention of it, and I am not sure there is actually a plugin for it.

Keep working at it guys - it's a good segment to be in.

~~~
svenvdz
Hey Andrem,

Thanks for the feedback. 2fa is definitely on our agenda to implement in the
following weeks, we do check if the device has been verified or not, so if a
new device tries to enter your account you need to verify it in your email.

The logo is used on the checkout pages you create, the plugin can be
downloaded from the homepage for now.

------
fiatjaf
Are you going to accept Lightning?

~~~
svenvdz
Yes, but our first priority is to make the platform more stable.

~~~
fiatjaf
Thank you for doing this.

------
mellabo
Munt also means to vomit in Australian slang

~~~
array
I’m Australian and have never heard the word “munt” to be used in this
context.

------
appdrag
Interesting and nice landing page ... But you really need to change the name.
It's racist!

------
rzshizzle
XMR, XVG, ADA and I'm in!!

~~~
hendi_
CGA, EGA and VGA and I'm in!! Not sure on your stance about forks, but
probably SVGA as well :)

------
hanselot
Add verge (XVG) and I'm interested.

